# Ancient History



## Mike (Mar 22, 2021)

Do you ever think about it?

Thousands and thousands of years ago.

I remember a few years ago reading about what some think
was a nuclear war in and around India, since I was brought up
there for 5 years when I was a boy, it interested me.

Other things are also puzzling but interesting, the Baghdad
battery for example and some hieroglyphics in the pyramids
are also intriguing.

The pyramids themselves, what were they for, I wonder, do any
of you have any ideas, not all are/were tombs.

Here are a couple of links to ancient wars in India.

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-ancient-atomic-war-a-great-many-years-prior/

https://www.gaia.com/article/evidence-nuclear-war-ancient-times

There is also a hammer found embedded in a natural rock I can'
remember where it was and nobody can explain that other than
"Time Travel", which is not real I think,

Maybe humans were around a lot longer than is thought and a
war did happen, big enough or with strong enough weapons to
almost wipe them out, but a few did survive and took a long time
to recover.

Mike.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 26, 2021)

A lot of mysteries still remain an unknown. As far as time travel, like the T.V. series "The Time Tunnel", entertaining  science fiction.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2021)

I have loads of books on the subject, Mike, as  it's one of my big interests. There is still so much we don't know about our own history and we need to keep an open mind and be ready for new discoveries.
The landmass has changed over the eons and some continents have completely vanished. Some of the worlds islands are actually the tops of mountains...the rest of the land is under the sea.
What really annoys me is academics who think they know everything and will not embrace new ideas on our past.


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 27, 2021)

We err greatly when we think of ancient people as clueless savages to be looked down upon.  They possessed a degree of knowledge and sophistication about which we only have tantalizing clues.  The Antikythera Mechanism, an Ancient Greek astronomical calculator thousands of years old, is one such example.  Archimedes and others were many generations ahead of their time in terms of their understanding and intellectual capabilities...


----------

